# Remington 44



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The only thing I got lately is a Remington 44 cap & ball repro. Don’t know anything about them. This one appears to be unfired and is marked Navy Arms Co. Ridgefield N.J. Made in Italy
If I still had my lathe I would turn the nipple section off and make a conversion plate to adapt to 44 Russian. I hate to shoot BP guns because I can’t stand to not strip them down all the way to clean. Tooo much PIA for me. My Dad and Bro loved to mess with them. Charter members of Hold MY Beer Club.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Nice! I'd clean BP firearms all day.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I love cleaning guns especially bp.


----------

